# Giant Australian Mantis, HIERODULA MAJUSCULA



## Darkrai283 (Sep 12, 2014)

*[08.09.14]*

Finally managed to source a subadult pair of this beautiful Hierodula sp.. I hope to be able to breed these again.

Both the male and the female moulted to adult in transit and even managed to expand their wings properly without damaging them. The only apparent 'injuries' the female seems to have are a bent antenna and small indents in the eyes. (probably was knocked around a bit while she was hardening up.

*Female:*



Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr

*Male:*



Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr


Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr


Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr

*Colouration of their chest and the insides of their coxa+femur.*



Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr


Untitled by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## papilio_ (Sep 12, 2014)

Beautiful, wonderful eyes!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Sep 20, 2014)

*[19.09.14]*

Just some newer pics.
My male is the most energetic out of my collection right now but the female's pretty lethargic. The external damage to the body from moulting to adult whilst getting shipped is more visible and apparent now. I should be able to mate the female in 2-3 weeks time.  

*Female:*


IMG_0045 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0076 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0070 by darkrai283, on Flickr


*Male:*


IMG_0060 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0062 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0063 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Sticky (Sep 21, 2014)

They are gorgeous!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

_*[28.09.14]*_

The female died.
The top-half of her body just froze up so it seems like moulting in transit did more damage than I thought.

In the past few days, she grew more and more lethargic as she started to 'freeze-up' and her wings just kept on fraying to the sides and kept on getting stuck on her legs so I cut the bottom bit off... I froze her in the end.

Pics:


IMG_0335 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0336 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_0333 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

_*[29.09.14]*_

Agreed to do a breeding loan.

My male in exchange for a H. mauscula ooth (if he manages to mate with the 3 females the person on the other end has)


----------



## papilio_ (Dec 5, 2014)

Sad to see, Darkrai.

... and looks a little too familiar, I've lost two in the past week as well.

Glad you got some good images though, really a beauty!!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

_*[02.12.14]*_

Well, 2 months later... and he had no luck. His females all died for some unknown reason.

BUT, he bought a fertile ooth from Germany and he said it hatched last week so he sent me 20, 1st instars; and here they are today.  

Pics:


IMG_1461 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1465 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1478 by darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_1480 by darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Dec 5, 2014)

papilio_ said:


> Beautiful, wonderful eyes!


Thanks. I loved her eyes too.  



Sticky said:


> They are gorgeous!


Thanks Sticky.  



papilio_ said:


> Sad to see, Darkrai.
> 
> ... and looks a little too familiar, I've lost two in the past week as well.
> 
> Glad you got some good images though, really a beauty!!


I'm sorry to hear that papilio.  Do you know how they died?

I lost her in the end of September, 2 months ago. :stuart: 

Anyway, in my new post after your reply, you'll see an update to this catastrophe.


----------



## papilio_ (Dec 5, 2014)

Darkrai283 said:


> I'm sorry to hear that papilio.  Do you know how they died?
> I lost her in the end of September, 2 months ago. :stuart:
> 
> Anyway, in my new post after your reply, you'll see an update to this catastrophe.


Oops ... sorry, wasn't paying attention.

But yes, I did see the update, they look wonderful!!  

Lost one to dehydration I believe, not entirely sure about the other.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Jan 17, 2015)

*[12.12.14]*

A few are 2nd instar now.  

Pics



IMG_1611 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_1625 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_1623 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Jan 17, 2015)

*[04.01.15]*

A few are 3rd instar now and one of them has this beautiful colouration.  

Pics



IMG_2201 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_2200 by Darkrai283, on Flickr



IMG_2210 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## papilio_ (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow, so lovely!!  

And I love the lighting on the second one!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 17, 2015)

Sorry Darkrai283 about your adult female. Nice to see some great shots of the nymphs. I too love the beautiful coloration on the nymph. Congrats, thanks for sharing, and enjoy your baby additions.


----------



## dmina (Jan 17, 2015)

Really cute.. good luck with your babies... Keep us updated!


----------



## idologrl (Jan 17, 2015)

I want these so bad!


----------



## MantisMan223 (Jan 17, 2015)

Im hoping to get some too. Although im just starting out here. I will post an ISO tomorrow once I confirm all the species id be wanting.


----------



## Darkrai283 (Feb 1, 2015)

_*[19.01.15]*_

The first male 4th instar is here.  The red colouration on the raptorials are much clearer now and they're large enough to be sexed too.



IMG_2306 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2296 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2302 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2288 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## dmina (Feb 1, 2015)

Love the color... looking really good.. Love nymphs... kind of surprises you with each molt... Keep us updated..


----------



## Darkrai283 (Feb 14, 2015)

_*[13.02.15]*_

5th instar here we come!

The male in the previous set of pics moulted to 5th instar in the afternoon and he is still keeping the orangy/red colouration.  



IMG_2625 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2618 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2624 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_2641 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 14, 2015)

Very nice coloring on the male. Much more unique than the typical green/brown found on mantises - is this a normal color range? I'm curious if he will pass on the color to his offspring.


----------



## macromatt (Feb 14, 2015)

Beautiful!!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Feb 14, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Very nice coloring on the male. Much more unique than the typical green/brown found on mantises - is this a normal color range? I'm curious if he will pass on the color to his offspring.


Yup, it's normal for H. majuscula. I had some nymphs with this 'colour morph' last year as well but the orange colouration faded away at around 6th instar to a normal green colour.


----------



## dmina (Feb 18, 2015)

Really cute! growing so fast! beautiful colors..


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 18, 2015)

Darkrai283 said:


> Yup, it's normal for H. majuscula. I had some nymphs with this 'colour morph' last year as well but the orange colouration faded away at around 6th instar to a normal green colour.


Ah too bad, that would be awesome. Although it seems they keep some of it on their raptor forearms at least.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Feb 19, 2015)

Sorry you lost your initial female, but congrats on doing so well with the nymphs. You have some really lovely photos of them. =3


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

_*[16.02.15]*_

A sexing pic of two 4th instars.  

FEMALE:


IMG_2685 by Darkrai283, on Flickr

MALE:


IMG_2694 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

_*[12.03.15]*_

The first 6th instar (male).  



IMG_3051 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3038 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3037 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

_*[27.03.15]*_

A pic of the same male in the last set of photos (still 6th instar).

Plus two photos of him compared with another 6th instar male which has a typical green colouration. All I needed was another deep red specimen to create some mantis traffic lights.  



IMG_3266 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3258 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3257 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## papilio_ (Apr 6, 2015)

Wow, quite impressive Richard!!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

_*[31.03.15]*_

Sorry guys, but here's another two pics of him as a test subject for my first attempt at using a DIY lightbox.



IMG_3344 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


IMG_3341 by Darkrai283, on Flickr


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

dmina said:


> Really cute! growing so fast! beautiful colors..





Krissim Klaw said:


> Sorry you lost your initial female, but congrats on doing so well with the nymphs. You have some really lovely photos of them. =3


Thanks!


----------



## Darkrai283 (Apr 6, 2015)

papilio_ said:


> Wow, quite impressive Richard!!


Thanks papilio.  I love this species so much.


----------



## papilio_ (Apr 6, 2015)

Nice work on the light box! I'll have to give that a try, never have yet ...


----------



## dmina (Apr 6, 2015)

Beautiful pics... beautiful Mantis... Wow amazing color.. Keep us updated..


----------

